
Web Shared Libraries (2019) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBY3ZcHifXw
======
tosh
> Web shared libraries is a proposal from Mozilla by which Javascript library
> resources can be shared across multiple domains without relying on a central
> serving domain.

